# 2005 X-trail: Where to find fan blower resistor module



## dutch1977 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My Xtrail SE 2005 fan/blower as a problem. In fact the fan/blower speed is always at 4 (max speed). I'm sure that the resistor module is shorted as the voltage divider is for sure totally crap.

1- How to access to this module to replace it, where it is located?

2- Where can I buy the exact replacement part from the internet?

Thanks a lot for taking couple of minutes to reply me.

Ciao


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Same problem just cropped up on my 2005 LE. Was the resistor module the fix for it?


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Fan Blower Amplifier (X-Trail with climate control)
Nissan Part # 27761-2Y000
Price: $141.99

Symptom: Fan only runs at high speed. Fan control dial has no effect on speed.

15 mins to replace. You do not need to remove the blower assembly. Just remove the passenger side trim pieces and glove box if you want. Unit is held in place by two screws, close to the firewall. You will need a stubby philips or a philips bit mounted in a ratchet / wrench.


----------

